# Ford New Holland 2120 Questions



## srshaw3 (Nov 4, 2013)

My Ford New Holland 2102 has a frame mounted backhoe. I am looking for information on disconnecting it. I see it has quick connect hoses, but they do not have sufficient length to be connected after the backhoe is removed. Is a middle hose what I need? Presuming so, does anyone have the specifications on the hose? There is a local business that can make me one up, but I need to know the connector types.

I don't have a manual (yet), and would like to find an electronic version. Does anyone know where I can buy one?

For cold starting, does this have glow plugs? If so, are they activated by just turning the ignition key or other? Is there some other way of starting it in the cold, while it is outside?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Yes, I would call them "jumper hoses". Pull one of your hoses off for connection identification and take it to the shop and describe what you want them to make. 

I looked at ebay, and did not see a CD version of either the operator's manual, or repair manual. To learn the routine maintenance procedures for your tractor, get an operator's manual. For repair issues, get a shop/service manual. Ebay usually has a good selection of manuals, as well as Tractor Supply Stores, and internet suppliers.

Yes, your tractor has glow plugs. In the middle of the spring-loaded keyswitch position is the glow plug preheat position. There should be an indicator light to show you are heating the glow plugs. Hold 10-15 seconds and see how it starts. Longer as necessary. Also depends on how cold it is. Your operator's manual will cover this with you as well as many other items.

These are Shibaura (Japan) built tractors, that have a reputation for being ornery cold starters that run rough for a bit after starting. Good tractors otherwise, run fine after getting warmed up.

__________________________________________________

Regarding removal of your backhoe, I copied a note from *John_Bud* regarding removal of a 4500 backhoe. Yours should be similar:

*Basically, lay down a sheet of plywood under the hoe. Extend the dipper stick out about 1/2 way, curl the bucket all the way and lower the boom until the pressure is off. Lower the stabilizers. Now loosen the connecting hardware. Should be 2 nuts that are about 1 1/4" to 1 1/2". Somewhere in that range. I actually have different ones on each side -- stuff happens over 45 years....

Then pull the connecting hardware up and back out of the way. It will be sort of stiff unless you have done it recently. With it out of the way (the hoe won't jump off), slowly raise the hoe by pressing down with the stabilizers. Raise it up (and straight by manipulating the dipper stick) until it is free of the saddles (bottom connection point). I like to put 3 or 4 strong jack stands under the hoe box on top of the plywood. 2 in the back and 1 or 2 in the front. Then lower the box down onto the stands, but still at least 2" clear of the saddles to allow for settling. The shut off the engine, take off the hoses, loop the hoses. The smaller one goes on the TRACTOR SIDE and the larger lower pressure return hose is looped on the hoe side. Then just drive off.

Hopefully, you are on a dead flat area. If not, situate it so you drive off slightly uphill. That will make reattachment easier. The trick on it is to get close and use the hoe hydraulics to move the last couple inches. Hopefully you have enough hose to do that. (I don't and it's a PITA). *


----------



## srshaw3 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you so much for the response.

Any thoughts on which hose I can pull off to get a good sample? Clearly the hoses in question are not candidates from what I have seen 

I was told mine is 2000, is there a VIN somewhere, or even a engine serial number I can review to confirm, before I order the manuals?

Electronic versions would be so much better for me


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Pull off the easiest hose to get to, provided the connectors are all the same. The return line hose is usually a bit larger diameter?? You might consider making longer hoses. Sounds like you need new connectors/hoses anyway.

There is a flat spot just above and behind the starter with 3 sets of numbers stamped into the metal. Post those numbers and we'll tell you what model you've got.


----------



## ray6279 (Nov 17, 2013)

Did you ever find a repair manual? I am in need of a PDF repair manual. Having difficulty finding one. Ray


----------



## srshaw3 (Nov 4, 2013)

ray6279 said:


> Did you ever find a repair manual? I am in need of a PDF repair manual. Having difficulty finding one. Ray


http://farmmanualsfast.com/Ford-2120-Tractor-Operator-s-Manual.html


----------



## johnnieray (Dec 22, 2013)

I just signed up but can not figure out how to post a quesion, can someone give me advice? Question is about powersteering problems with a Ford 2120 (1987) tractor. Thank you


----------



## Bolens850 (Oct 30, 2013)

U just posted a question


----------

